# getting rid of bees, beware of skunks



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, skunks are a natural predator of bees. It's a little known fact. The skunks will usually show up at night and swish their paws around the entrance to entice the bees to come out. When one comes out they will roll it around in the dirt until it's dead and then eat it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't use spray on ground nests
A little gas & a match
Then the skunk gets a BBQ meal


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've tried gas and fire, but it don't work. the little buggers are too far down and just vent the fumes/smoke back out...
best way is to wait till next year, they won't be back. they won't reuse the same nesting place.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hose at high pressure would work well in this case. Stand at least 50 feet from spray area. In fact if you can place the hose ahead of time then just go turn it on and go for an ice cream cone or something then when you get back they should be mostly all dead or gone. Ensure the hose is in a position to spray everywhere on and around the nest.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

are we talking about the same bees? underground? if you stick a hose down there and leave, you'll have a heck of a good start on the next Grand Canyon when you return! i tried putting a hose down one, it didn't work..... i even put bleach , then ammonia down it... (mustard gas)
still there the next day.....

DM


----------



## 794613 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've heard that boiling water works great for getting rid of bees and such. It's also not harmful to the ground/people/etc.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

794613 said:


> I've heard that boiling water works great for getting rid of bees and such. It's also not harmful to the ground/people/etc.


in-ground bees? hmmm, didn't try that, but i don't see how it gets to the queen?

DM


----------



## 794613 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, I know the queen has to die to kill the hive, I'd imagine enough boiling water would eventually get down deep into the hive. Maybe repeated applications at night?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess you'd find out real quick if you're allergic to bees, huh?


----------

